# BEWARE: Spyware Doctor program is a VIRUS!!!



## DCnewbie (Oct 22, 2008)

On the advisement of a techie friend, I downloaded Spyware Doctor from pctools.com. They lure you in by letting you run a so-called "free scan" and then they tell you that you have 3 viruses on your PC... then they ask you if you want to pay $29.95 to delete the viruses.  After I initially loaded it, I was pleased to "delete" three viruses... 'turns out they tell everyone they have 3 viruses!

Soon after loading it, my computer would suddenly jump to 100% CPU usage... A new dell with only 31% memory at peak loads should not jump to 100% CPU usage!!  It did this intermittently and then I realized I had a real virus on my computer.  It burned out my heat sync and possibly my mother board - Dell replaced both so I don't know which was bad.  The laptop would get so hot that you couldn't touch the bottom of it.  The Geeksquad found it with their 8 spyware programs which they run... Results of their detection clearly stated "Rogue Spyware Doctor Program"!!  Now, Spyware has my credit card for the last few months and who knows what other information!  Yeah, I thought PC Tools would be legitimate!!

I just google'd this... 'seems other people have had this problem too!  One was back in 2005.  I can't believe this company is still able to sell this!!  Does anyone know where to best report this company???!$%&@!  This should be a Federal Offense!!! 

Please spread the word!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 22, 2008)

Interesting, I have had the free version for years with no problem.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 22, 2008)

DCnewbie said:


> On the advisement of a techie friend, I downloaded Spyware Doctor from pctools.com. They lure you in by letting you run a so-called "free scan" and then they tell you that you have 3 viruses on your PC... then they ask you if you want to pay $29.95 to delete the viruses.  After I initially loaded it, I was pleased to "delete" three viruses... 'turns out they tell everyone they have 3 viruses!
> 
> Soon after loading it, my computer would suddenly jump to 100% CPU usage... A new dell with only 31% memory at peak loads should not jump to 100% CPU usage!!  It did this intermittently and then I realized I had a real virus on my computer.  It burned out my heat sync and possibly my mother board - Dell replaced both so I don't know which was bad.  The laptop would get so hot that you couldn't touch the bottom of it.  The Geeksquad found it with their 8 spyware programs which they run... Results of their detection clearly stated "Rogue Spyware Doctor Program"!!  Now, Spyware has my credit card for the last few months and who knows what other information!  Yeah, I thought PC Tools would be legitimate!!
> 
> ...



Sucks it burnt out your 'heat sync'.  Hopefully there are other websites(tpu) that offer more quality downloads for free.


----------



## DCnewbie (Oct 22, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if they are mixing legitimate licensing with the rogue program... That way they can keep all of their fc'n ratings they have posted all over their website!!!  I'm f'n pissed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DCnewbie (Oct 22, 2008)

Also, I knew it was a rogue program because it would NOT DELETE when you went to "Add/Remove Programs".  It wasn't going anywhere!  It seemed strange but I never thought it was a virus!!!  That company needs to be taken down.  I am 100% sure this was an actual virus!!  Any suggestions on where to take action???


----------



## wiak (Oct 22, 2008)

try something else?

Spybot Search and Destroy
http://www.safer-networking.org/index2.html
Windows Defender
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...E7-DA2B-4A6A-AFA4-F7F14E605A0D&displaylang=en
Eset NOD32 Antivirus
http://www.eset.com/download/free_trial_download_int.php
Eset Online Scan (will remove viruses to!)
http://www.eset.com/onlinescan/


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2008)

Spyware Doctor isn't a virus or a rogue spyware app. You probably either already had a virus that targeted it specifically, or you flat out had a bad install. Spyware Doctor is a highly accredited app.

Sorry, but you are wrong on this one. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spyware_Doctor


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 22, 2008)

I have used their software on and off since they were winguides(pre-pctools) and never had trouble.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 22, 2008)

I have downloaded Spyware Doctor with "Google Pack" in which it is completly free so you can scan and remove spyware..


----------



## francis511 (Oct 22, 2008)

Spy sheriff on the other hand


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2008)

I would also like to point out a second mistake made by the OP. Taking his computer to Geek Squad. 99% of all GS employees don't know their ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 22, 2008)

I just had to try Spyware Doctor for myself.

It found an "infection". The restriction I put on IE8.

It uninstalled OK.

I did notice that KIS 2009 popped up over a dozen times asking for privileges during installation, which is more than most applications.

Also, it wants to make an internet connection immediately after installation and when being uninstalled.

Other than that, it seems OK.

But, I prefer Spybot S&D.


----------



## mrw1986 (Oct 22, 2008)

All I can say is /sigh and /facepalm


----------



## dimmerlight (Oct 23, 2008)

I've used Spyware Doctor free and I've never had a problem with it. Also use Spybot, it's another anti-spyware and it's free.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 23, 2008)

if you didnt know the Program was Sold in Stores.


----------



## Wayward (Oct 23, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I would also like to point out a second mistake made by the OP. Taking his computer to Geek Squad. 99% of all GS employees don't know their ass from a hole in the ground.



Hear, hear!  Could not have said it better myself!


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 23, 2008)

DCnewbie said:


> then they tell you that you have 3 viruses on your PC......




Where did it find these viruses?  Did you check with any other scanner in case they were false positives?

It is always a good idea to double check a scanners findings with a site like Jotti's malware scanner just in case you are removing some legitimate files that the software has picked up by mistake.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I would also like to point out a second mistake made by the OP. Taking his computer to Geek Squad. 99% of all GS employees don't know their ass from a hole in the ground.



Hey I might work there... I'll consider myself in the 1% lol.

Dude if you ever want to get rid of Spyware, Malware or virues I suggest you get Malware Bytes. Best freaking program ever and you can get it free. Anytime I got some BS like that, any other program I tryed (AVG, Ultimate Spyware remove, etc...) would fail, but then I would remember Malware Bytes and that shit took care of everything. 

Highly recommended. http://www.malwarebytes.org/


----------



## DCnewbie (Oct 24, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Spyware Doctor isn't a virus or a rogue spyware app. You probably either already had a virus that targeted it specifically, or you flat out had a bad install. Spyware Doctor is a highly accredited app.
> 
> Sorry, but you are wrong on this one. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spyware_Doctor



"Highly credible, my butt???!!!!"  I beg to differ with your opinion!  So, you are saying that because it is listed in wikipedia, it is a legitimate software package???!  The package was specifically picked up as "Spyware Doctor - rogue software" and my problems started as soon as I installed it.  I am not the only one with such problems.  Google' this and you will see other people have had the same experience.  It would be very smart marketing for them to put out some valid programs and mix them up with rogue programs now, wouldn't it?  Also, if it is a legitimate program, then how come it would deliberately NOT UNINSTALL when I tried to uninstall it with "Add/Remove Programs"?  Any "legitimate" software would uninstall with that interface!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DCnewbie (Oct 24, 2008)

By the way folks - now a days it is impossible for the average software user to know which "freeware" is truly legitimate from the internet.  Spyware Doctor is the first program I ever installed directly from the internet and the only one I have ever had such problems with!  Once you get a virus, you get really skeptical about downloading anything.  Yes, I could get a virus from something simple like an email but I will never download software again, other than upgrades directly from the vendor, that does not come from a box!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2008)

DCnewbie said:


> By the way folks - now a days it is impossible for the average software user to know which "freeware" is truly legitimate from the internet.  Spyware Doctor is the first program I ever installed directly from the internet and the only one I have ever had such problems with!  Once you get a virus, you get really skeptical about downloading anything.  Yes, I could get a virus from something simple like an email but I will never download software again, other than upgrades directly from the vendor, that does not come from a box!



Your loss man. I download everything from the net. Really though if you ever have an issue regarding Spyware, malware and what not the I recommend you download "Malware Bytes".


----------



## DCnewbie (Oct 24, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I would also like to point out a second mistake made by the OP. Taking his computer to Geek Squad. 99% of all GS employees don't know their ass from a hole in the ground.



What was my first mistake???

Yes, I agree GeekSquad is a bunch of a-holes!!!  I was traveling with this laptop and needed it repaired somewhere that would warranty my repair when I got back home... I didn't have much choice.... they said they had 8 programs to run to clean it out and that they would manually go throught the registry... I spoke with one tech who seemed pretty good so I rolled the dice.  They found it and cleaned it off and then my later problem was that the mother board or heat sync was damaged... Since my CPU usage was constantly jumping to 100%, I am guessing it burned something out... So, in the end, they really did the job for me... I thought they didn't fix it, but they did...


----------



## AsRock (Oct 24, 2008)

DCnewbie said:


> On the advisement of a techie friend, I downloaded Spyware Doctor from pctools.com. They lure you in by letting you run a so-called "free scan" and then they tell you that you have 3 viruses on your PC... then they ask you if you want to pay $29.95 to delete the viruses.  After I initially loaded it, I was pleased to "delete" three viruses... 'turns out they tell everyone they have 3 viruses!
> 
> Soon after loading it, my computer would suddenly jump to 100% CPU usage... A new dell with only 31% memory at peak loads should not jump to 100% CPU usage!!  It did this intermittently and then I realized I had a real virus on my computer.  It burned out my heat sync and possibly my mother board - Dell replaced both so I don't know which was bad.  The laptop would get so hot that you couldn't touch the bottom of it.  The Geeksquad found it with their 8 spyware programs which they run... Results of their detection clearly stated "Rogue Spyware Doctor Program"!!  Now, Spyware has my credit card for the last few months and who knows what other information!  Yeah, I thought PC Tools would be legitimate!!
> 
> ...



Becouse you found your copy of  Spyware Doctor to be a virus don't mean everyone elses is. You might of downloaded a dodgy\hacked one or even if like the old Whale virus that would insert it self in .com files and would course .com files to grow it all so messed with the boot sector as well.

There site might of been hacked all so.

After 1-3 reboots system would be none un-usable.

Maybe a link were you got the possible dodgy  Spyware Doctor from and repoert it...  Or get aVast and try download it of that same site and aVast should kick in and stop you from even downloading it in the 1st place.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 24, 2008)

OK, this is weird.

Whenever I go to this thread, KIS 2009 reports Firefox making an encrypted connection to blockbusterdotcom (munged).


----------



## infrared (Oct 24, 2008)

DCnewbie said:


> and then my later problem was that the mother board or heat sync was damaged... Since my CPU usage was constantly jumping to 100%, I am guessing it burned something out... So, in the end, they really did the job for me... I thought they didn't fix it, but they did...



100% cpu usage has absolutely nothing to do with the motherboard, heatsink or any other hardware... It is a software problem!

If it does it again, open the task manager and click the processes tab, and it will tell you which process is using all the cpu.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 24, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I would also like to point out a second mistake made by the OP. Taking his computer to Geek Squad. 99% of all GS employees don't know their ass from a hole in the ground.



not completely true there is normally 1-2 GS that know what they are doing in every BBY 


OP: 

just wondering were on pctools site you found the online scanner i have never seen it and just BTW its heatsink no heat sync.

Everyone else

dont take this the wrong way but this thread is starting to sound like the toothpaste in the dell XPS to me and im calling BS


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Oct 28, 2008)

Arctucas said:


> OK, this is weird.
> 
> Whenever I go to this thread, KIS 2009 reports Firefox making an encrypted connection to blockbusterdotcom (munged).



it might be a BHO?

As for me, i use a combination of a Vast and threat fire. it seem to work well for what i do.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 28, 2008)

DCnewbie said:


> "Highly credible, my butt???!!!!"  I beg to differ with your opinion!  So, you are saying that because it is listed in wikipedia, it is a legitimate software package???!  The package was specifically picked up as "Spyware Doctor - rogue software" and my problems started as soon as I installed it.  I am not the only one with such problems.  Google' this and you will see other people have had the same experience.  It would be very smart marketing for them to put out some valid programs and mix them up with rogue programs now, wouldn't it?  Also, if it is a legitimate program, then how come it would deliberately NOT UNINSTALL when I tried to uninstall it with "Add/Remove Programs"?  Any "legitimate" software would uninstall with that interface!!!!!!!!!!



I listed that link so you could check the sources, and see how many awards it has received from legitimate reviewers.

Just a quick example: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2251725,00.asp

Google even gives it away in their free "Google Pack". http://pack.google.com/intl/en/pack_installer.html 
Google would suffer great losses if they tried to install a virus on our PCs. I can't even begin to imagine the lawsuits.

If the uninstall problem is as vast as you imply, the answer is simple. They made a mistake on the installer/uninstaller. Every single software company has done it at least once. That doesn't mean they are automatically less legitimate. And if you think that's difficult to uninstall, have you ever tried to uninstall some of Adobe's products? It leaves all kinds of crap behind.

And, if, by chance, the uninstall problem is only affecting a small percentage of people, the problem is also easy to explain. Most of the time, it's either a faulty install (it just happens sometimes. Even Windows Updates themselves mis-install upon occasion), or a cleaning/maintenance app deleted the uninstaller, or (least likely) possibly a software conflict/incompatible app on the user's system, etc., etc. These tyhings are just errors, and unfortunately happen upon occasion.

And no, it would not be smart marketing for them to release a rouge app after gaining such a user base. Releasing a rouge app would have no positive effects on their business model at all.

As far as coming up as a virus on another scanner, there are such things as a false positive. If you downloaded it directly from PCTools, it's a legitimate app. If you downloaded it somewhere else, it might be a virus designed to imitate Spyware Doctor. In which case, that does not take away from the real Spyware Doctor's legitimacy.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 28, 2008)

Just wondering if the site could have been hacked and when clicking on download, redirected the OP to a fake download location which has a dodgy version of spywaredoctor.


----------

